# Am i pregnant or going mad!! :)



## Philly87 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well im 5 days late, and am never late!! ive taken 2 tests and both negative!
Does PCOS and 1 Blocked tube effect negative results? or am i obseesing over this and prob not pregnant at all?
Feel like im going crazy with all this baby stuff at best of times...and now im finally late and stll not getting the results i want!! Help lol xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Philly,

In all honestly HPT's are very good now days, so if your are getting BFN's then they are most probably correct  

Are you tracking ovulation at all?  In December my period was 35 days even though it had been 28 days each month for the previous year and it totally messed with my head.  I was using HPT's every day which were showing BFN's and low and behold the ugly witch showed up 7 days late.

Good luck and I hope you get answers soon.

Stacey
x


----------



## Philly87 (Oct 17, 2011)

im trying to track ovulation, 30 days cycle i just grab the inbetween week lol dont really know how to do this anyother way due to PCOS and ovualtion kits not working.
Yea i know that dreaded thing will prob come soon.....maybe a cork might hold it in lol jokes aside it really gets to me..like you said, a whole year i can track 30 days everytime...and then this...hopes up and then dashed  xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi hun i know exactly how your feeling, my last cycle was 5 days late and the one before that was 7 days late, like u i am never late. i took hpt and both came back negative, i think sometimes mother nature just likes to play little tricks on us, id wait a few days and take another, if it still says negative but ur af hasnt arrived id maybe speak to ur gp  sorry to hear ur having a hard time of it and i hope u get an answer son either way! xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey hun Ive convinced myself so many times despite the test saying BFN...
  
Its rubbish xxx


----------



## keephopestrong (Feb 9, 2012)

If I was you, I would get a blood test because even though they can be wrong - I have heard of this a few times- usually they are not wrong!

4 year's ago, I took a test and it further confused me.  Then a week later, I miscarried, so horribly that proved I was pregnant.

It would be wrong on me to say: no your are not pregnant. Because I would hate this being said to me.

However, I have not bled since October last year and recently had tests to see if I am menopausal and the results back are to say that I am fertile still, so I ask: why have I not had a period?

What other happy symptoms do you have besides a missed period?

I honestly thought I was pregnant too, having not bled and then strange things happening like movement and tummy shape that even my husband believed at last we were pregnant. We got a home test and after not working the first time, we did it again and the results were negative.  Went for an scan and I immediately saw that I was not after all pregnant.  Sadly, my husband did not know what a womb looked like, so when he saw shadows, he wondered for a moment and asked, but the chap just said to me: no you are not pregnant and he might as well have punched me in the stomach!  In fact, I have an enlarged spleen 

Home tests are sensitive and it depends on how much you wee on the stick and the hour.  In the morning is best, because it is most concentrated then.

All I can say is get a blood test or a scan and that will give you your answer.  I do not say it lightly because I was sick at the thought and had to use all my courage to be looked at.  I wish that I had been allowed to live my hope and get to know gently that I am not pregnant, but there you go.

You never know sweetie, so keep that hope strong lol

Suzanne


----------

